# Syracuse University's Film MFA



## juny3847 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey! 
I just got admitted into the Film MFA in Syracuse (as per the department of Trans-Media at the College of Visual and Performing Arts). It seems like a real cool program... I'm wondering if anyone here has any opinions on the program, or, better yet, experience in it. I'd very much appreciate any words on the topic. Thanks! 
Arjuna


----------



## shuai (Mar 30, 2016)

Did you take an interview? I am waiting for their reply.


----------



## juny3847 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yea, I had a short Skype interview about three weeks back.


----------



## shuai (Mar 30, 2016)

juny3847 said:


> Yea, I had a short Skype interview about three weeks back.


There was some topics in this website. I believe there were 2 film programs at SU.


----------



## shuai (Mar 30, 2016)

My review of Syracuse's Newhouse Film School


juny3847 said:


> Yea, I had a short Skype interview about three weeks back.


----------



## juny3847 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hmm, that's interesting. I didn't even realize that there were two film programs at Syracuse university! But I applied to the VPA program, not the Newhouse one. How about you?


----------



## juny3847 (Mar 30, 2016)

Questions about the two film programs in Syracuse

https://www.filmmaker.com/node/13031


----------



## shuai (Apr 1, 2016)

No reply!


----------



## seok (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey Juny,

I'm admitted too! Have you made any decision?


----------



## juny3847 (Apr 21, 2016)

seok said:


> Hey Juny,
> 
> I'm admitted too! Have you made any decision?


Hey! Sorry, I  just saw this for some reason. But I haven't decided yet, though I'm supposed to give my decision by tomorrow! Have you?


----------



## seok (Apr 21, 2016)

juny3847 said:


> Hey! Sorry, I  just saw this for some reason. But I haven't decided yet, though I'm supposed to give my decision by tomorrow! Have you?



Hi Juny,

Yes I am attending  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## juny3847 (Apr 22, 2016)

seok said:


> Hi Juny,
> 
> Yes I am attending  Good luck with your decision!


Thanks! I decided on attending as well


----------



## seok (Apr 22, 2016)

juny3847 said:


> Thanks! I decided on attending as well


That's awesome!!! PM-ing you.


----------

